# My 2012 Supersix Shimano Ultegra Crank 6700 Install



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Thought I would share this with all you on the boards. I recently picked up a new Ultegra 53x39, 175 Crank and 6701 Chain off Ebay for a really good deal.

Of course, having BB30, I needed the conversion BB. So, I picked up the Praxis BB converter. 

For install, first thing after taking off the pedals and removing the crank was to remove the BB30 bearings. I bought the FSA tool off Amazon for about $5 and it worked find. Using the FSA tool and a punch, you can easily hammer them out. 

Next, for the Praxis BB install, I used a homemade press from information off these boards. One 12" threaded bar, some washers and bolts. Surprisingly, it worked really well and the install of the Praxis BB was easier than I thought. One note, if I ever needed to go back for some reason and install bearings again, this tool would not work. The bearings are pressed in about 2 mm inside the BB cup. With this tool, you would only be able to press them flush. I guess I could figure out ways around this, but for external BB's, this tool worked fine. Also, when you install this BB, you need two (2) BB tools to install it. You need the extra one to hold the non-drive threads while you tighten the drive cup. I bout the park tool BBT-9 wrench and the BBT-19 socket complete this. 

Next was the install of the new crank. It's fits in just fine. No washers are needed for the 6700 Ultegra crank. According to Praxis, the crank will be lined up perfectly once installed. Make sure the crank is pushed in all the way. I had to use a rubber mallet and gently tap on it to get it flush against the BB. You will know because the non-drive arm has that little black inset you push down into the crank arm. If you can't get it to go in, you know your not in far enough.

Finally, for the chain, instead of using a chain pin, I bought a master link and used that instead. For future, if ever need to take it off, using a master link is much easier. 

I included some pics of what it looks like and the tools I used.

Hope this helps anyone in the future that endeavors to install a Shimano crank on a BB30 frame. 

v/r

Ajost
2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just keep us posted on how it holds up to road gunk. The ease of dirt and grime causing the bb30 to creak is the biggest downside. I love the lively feel of the bb30 but it comes at a price. I know, I know the feel might be in my head. I do have an ultegra crank on my systemsix though.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice job mate. On one of my CAAD10s, I recently had my FSA SL-K Light crankset break, so have used a Wheels Mfg BB30-24mm adapter and installed some DA7800 cranks. The install was very easy - I installed new BB30 bearings, then pushed the adapter into them and installed the cranks - easy.

Best part is that they feel MUCH better than the FSA crankset - go figure.

cheers


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Now you have to worry about the Praxis conversion kit. You've simply offset the problem elsewhere.

All this over-engineering is simply out of hand. Best solution by far is still a threaded BB. The worst aspect of any carbon frame is the BB.


----------



## disaster999 (Jan 28, 2013)

Im rocking enduro's adapter and its working fine for me so far. Its been a year with the adapter and I have no problem with dirt getting into the BB. I think its a much nicer and cheaper alternative to completely new BB conversion kits.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

Thought I would give an update. Put about a 100 miles on it over the past week. No problems so far. Crank is smooth and quiet, shifting is fine.

I'll post again after about a 1000 miles to give a status on the BB.

v/r

Ajost
2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------

